

The Business End of ObamaCare - pbreit
http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2013/10/14/131014ta_talk_surowiecki

======
justintocci
I find it distressing that in article after article the actual problem with
the Affordable Care Act is never covered in plain language.

The Affordable care act will not lead to affordable care. Health costs will
skyrocket because of mandated coverage.

As far back as I remember it has been illegal for me to buy simple
catastrophic coverage. I must pay for things I don't want or forgo coverage
altogether. With the ACA we are taking a big step in the wrong direction and
costs can only go up due to the perverse financial incentives built into the
law.

